# Chapman or calarts



## DannyKim (Jun 18, 2010)

I was wondering which will be better in cinematography purpose


----------



## One Real Wonder (Jun 19, 2010)

I have rarely heard good things about CalArts. Beyond that, they are more Fine Art than practical.

Chapman has very good facilities. Marion Knott Studios: http://ftv.chapman.edu/about/facilities_equipment/


----------

